# B. boehmei growth rate?



## lord lionheart (May 25, 2011)

Have a question for any B. boehmei owners? How often on average does your B. boehmei molt, especially slings?

 I've had a 1/2" sling since the beginning of April and it still hasn't molted. I expected it to molt once a month while it was this small. Other bigger slings and spiders that I have from other species have molted, but not this tiny sling!

I've heard Brachys are slow growers, but it's been at least 7, going on 8 weeks, to my knowledge ( since I've had the spider). Has anyone made notes or kept records on the growth rate of their Boehmei?


----------



## Formerphobe (May 25, 2011)

I received two 0.25" B. boehmei sac mates in mid January.  They've each molted 3 times, approximately 6 - 8 weeks between molts.  One is a better feeder than the other and is larger.  One is about 1" (last molt 4/28) and the other pushing 1.5" (last molt 5/9).  They are actually growing faster than I expected them to.


----------



## lord lionheart (May 25, 2011)

Formerphobe said:


> I received two 0.25" B. boehmei sac mates in mid January.  They've each molted 3 times, approximately 6 - 8 weeks between molts.  One is a better feeder than the other and is larger.  One is about 1" (last molt 4/28) and the other pushing 1.5" (last molt 5/9).  They are actually growing faster than I expected them to.


Thanks. I guess I should add more details. Sling size is 1/2", temp is low to mid 70's ( CA. room temp), feeding cut up parts of mealworms and crickets twice a week. Sling doesn't appear to be eating the last week or 2, so I'm hoping it's in pre-molt. I'm trying to compare to previous photos I took when I first got it for any noticeable change in abdomen size and darker color. The problem is it's so small I can't decide if it's my imagination that I think the abdomen is larger and darker? Going on 8 weeks though............


----------



## Formerphobe (May 25, 2011)

I only feed mine once a week, alternating between crickets, mealworms and roach nymphs.  Temps in my room here in VA range from 68 - 75.  (Except when the power was out during one of our last big snows and the temp dropped into the 50s...  all Ts survived!)  I haven't had any additional heat on them since they outgrew their baby vials in the warming tank.  Some of my other Brachy sp slings push 10 weeks between molts.  When the slings are real little, it's hard for me to appreciate pre-molt color changes.  Sometimes decrease in appetite was the only change I would notice.

As long as it's acting normally, I wouldn't be too concerned.  Since it's been turning down food, a molt will most likely be happening soon. 

Edited to add: with 'soon' being relative...


----------



## synic (May 25, 2011)

I got mine in July last year at about 2".  She molted in August and was about 2.5", and then again in October for about 3".

She hasn't molted since.  No signs of premolt.  She eats one or two adult crickets per week.

Pics for fun:


----------



## lord lionheart (May 25, 2011)

Formerphobe said:


> I only feed mine once a week, alternating between crickets, mealworms and roach nymphs.  Temps in my room here in VA range from 68 - 75.  (Except when the power was out during one of our last big snows and the temp dropped into the 50s...  all Ts survived!)  I haven't had any additional heat on them since they outgrew their baby vials in the warming tank.  Some of my other Brachy sp slings push 10 weeks between molts.  When the slings are real little, it's hard for me to appreciate pre-molt color changes.  Sometimes decrease in appetite was the only change I would notice.
> 
> As long as it's acting normally, I wouldn't be too concerned.  Since it's been turning down food, a molt will most likely be happening soon.
> 
> Edited to add: with 'soon' being relative...


Thanks. I'm more impatient than concerned. Just want to see some size and coloration. Should happen in the next week or two.


----------



## Formerphobe (May 25, 2011)

Yeah, it's hard to be patient with these guys.   
This is my 1.5" 2 weeks post molt.  Colors aren't brilliant yet, but there is color.


----------



## m0nay (May 26, 2011)

may i ask you boehmei owners a qestion, does this kind of t kicks a lot of hair? does it stung you? im planning to have this kind of t. but im not sure of it,bcoz it kicks hair a lot from what my bro said. sorry for intruding this post! i just wanna know. )


----------



## Quazgar (May 26, 2011)

boehmei's can be very prone to kick hairs.  They've yet to cause me issues, but I may not be very sensitive to it.  Different people will react differently to the hairs.


----------



## synic (May 26, 2011)

m0nay said:


> may i ask you boehmei owners a qestion, does this kind of t kicks a lot of hair? does it stung you? im planning to have this kind of t. but im not sure of it,bcoz it kicks hair a lot from what my bro said. sorry for intruding this post! i just wanna know. )


Mine always kicks hairs when disturbed.  They also don't bother me, as far as I can tell.  

She's never tried to bite me.  She'd much rather kick hair and run away.  I've never seen a threat pose or anything like that.  Granted, I don't try to handle her... so...


----------



## Formerphobe (May 26, 2011)

To date, neither of my boehmeis has kicked hair.  But, they are still little.    They do tend to be a little skittish and I can imagine them kicking hairs at some point.

Actually, with a room full of various Brachys, Grammostolas and a handful of other species, the only ones yet to kick hairs at me have been one of the LPs (regularly) and my GBB when it was about 0.5".


----------



## lord lionheart (May 28, 2011)

UPDATE: B. boehmei flipped over on it's back about 30 minutes ago( at least that's when I noticed it). I just checked and it's flipped back to normal again after at least 20 minutes, no molt?! Maybe it was just practising, strange


----------



## lord lionheart (May 28, 2011)

LATEST UPDATE: It flipped back and molted after all, all seems well


----------

